# classic BW film



## ksmattfish (Aug 25, 2004)

I wanted to pass along this website.  I'm going to be trying out some of the films they carry.  It may be companies like this that are our only hope for keeping BW film available in some nightmare, digital only future.  

http://www.jandcphoto.com/index.asp?PageAction=COMPANY

And actually their prices are pretty good!


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 25, 2004)

sweet! Please let us know how they perform! I've been to their website before and have always wanted to try out these films.


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2004)

I just bookmarked this site.   My husband is gonna puke with joy when he sees this!    :goodvibe:   

Thanks Matt!!!


----------



## oriecat (Aug 25, 2004)

Cool. 8)

Puke with joy?! uke:


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Cool. 8)
> 
> Puke with joy?! uke:



Well, you know.... I suppose that was a stretch, eh?   :LOL:


----------

